# Best Lump Sum Investment strategy.



## speedbird1 (4 Jul 2007)

I have about 15K to invest. Retired so dont need high risk, also do not need the money in the short term. ( 1/2 years at least.)
Looking at Rabo direct or Anglo Irish as possible short term.
Any suggestions as to how to keep ahead of inflation. ??
Have kept SSIA invested and continue to pay monthly.
Not adverse to some medium risk, i.e.  shares.

Any advice greatfully received.

Thank You


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*

For deposit rates see the _Financial Best Buys _forum.


----------



## RS2K (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*



speedbird1 said:


> I have about 15K to invest. Retired so dont need high risk, also do not need the money in the short term. ( 1/2 years at least.)
> Looking at Rabo direct or Anglo Irish as possible short term.
> Any suggestions as to how to keep ahead of inflation. ??
> Have kept SSIA invested and continue to pay monthly.
> ...



1/2 years is too short to invest in shares imho. Deposits will never match inflation.

A very common dilemma.


----------



## aidan119 (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*



RS2K said:


> 1/2 years is too short to invest in shares imho. Deposits will never match inflation.
> 
> A very common dilemma.


 


Depends on what you mean by inflation. For example, Irish CPI is calculated differently than EU harmonised inflation figures which are substantially lower and exclude mortage interest. Deposit interest rates beat the Eu harmonised rate.
The OP needs to consider what inflation means for him
 e.g. as he is retired he probably has no mortage. Is he a smoker/drinker?. Does he use private transport ?.
Take these high increase items out of CPI and its a different story. 

So for many people, particularly retired people, deposits can easily beat inflation.


----------



## z108 (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*

My view is even if you're retired , if you dont expect to die within the next 5 years then invest it in equities. But  you have to be prepared to leave it there for  5 years at least. Many people get lucky and can draw it out early with a nice profit but the opposite also happens in which case waiting for a profit is mostly  just a waiting game if you havent invested it all on something high risk.


----------



## yob (7 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*

i sugest you look at your ssia and insure its giving you a decent return,considering that aib is paying 7.1% for regular saving!!!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*

Only on sums of up to €300 p.m. and remember that 12 monthly lodgements of €300 at 7.1% is not the same as €3,600 @ 7.1%.


----------



## RS2K (9 Jul 2007)

*Re: Best Lump Sum Investement strategy.*



ClubMan said:


> Only on sums of up to €300 p.m. and remember that 12 monthly lodgements of €300 at 7.1% is not the same as €3,600 @ 7.1%.



Top post. Many are attracted by the headline rate.


----------



## oldtimer (9 Jul 2007)

Speedbird is a similar situation as myself, retired and wondering best options. Aidan119 comments make sense, at least from my point of view. Through the years I have invested in many things - some very lucrative, some very poor, but such is life. However, as one gets older the mindset changes and now I am leaning more and more towards deposit accounts, eg Rabo, Northern Rock, Irish Nationwide, Regular Savers, and there are some good ones out there. I still have small interests in shares/investments but it is more of a hobby through habit watching how they move rather than making money. As one gets older one looks at security, guaranteed money in the pocket, siblings mortgages, grandchildrens' future etc. Basically it is called getting old. I don't worry about inflation anymore - I can beat that in other ways. Of course I have the one thing money cannot buy - good health, so with that, good interest from deposits and as many holidays as possible, one can get by. I am now getting to the stage of spending rather than saving, after all, I cannot take it with me.


----------



## yob (9 Jul 2007)

good for you oldtimer thats the best money advise i've heard for a long time,enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I don't worry about inflation anymore - I can beat that in other ways.


How?


----------



## tippergore (9 Jul 2007)

Death by over indulgence is what im guessing!!


----------

